
Show HN: An app for comparing PDFs - redman25
https://www.parepdf.com/compare
======
redman25
I created this software using Mozilla's PDF.js and a custom PDF viewer.

It replaces the red channels in a pair of PDFs to show the differences between
files.

Original idea from [https://vslavik.github.io/diff-
pdf/](https://vslavik.github.io/diff-pdf/)

